# Pack Goats ?



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I raise Pygmies and am in 4-H and am planning on taking a pack goat project this year. Would I be OK if I used a nice sized Pygmy approx 22 1/2 inches at the shoulder (grade goat)? Or should I have a standard size goat? I was just going to use one I already had since I can't have any standard size goats. :roll: 

And any tips on showing/training a pack goat would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

It should be fine as long as you keep the pack weight around 50% of the goats weight. and you will prolly have to modify a pack. other than that I dont know anything bout showin sry.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am absolutely positive that you can train a pygmy for pack! Those sturdy solid goaties are stronger than you think :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I figured but I'd rather safe then sorry! Thanks!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Of course! They just cant carry as much as a full sized goat. Goats can usually manage about one third of their own body weight when properly conditioned.
beth


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I read a goat can carry about 25- 30 % of their weight also. You can't take as much on a full sized goat, but you can take a picnic lunch 

I found a few websites about pack goats:
http://www.scinternet.net/~smillers/Pack Goat Manual.htm
http://www.highuintapackgoats.com/FAQ_page.html


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol of course you can.. the only issue i see with it is with them being so barrel shaped.. 


I've trained 3 or 4 nigerians to pack.. i bought two kinds of packs to train them,a little saddle pack that goes over the saddle horn to start them, and the packs that people buy for dogs .. works great

don't go over 35% of the body weight.. and to start them just use a small weight ( like.. two pounds) and then gradually increase it


----------

